# Wieviele Monitore packt eine NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460



## Caps-lock (23. Juli 2010)

Moinsen,

mich würd mal interessieren wieviele Monitore man gleichzeitig an eine NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 anschließen kann.
Einige Karten scheinen ja 2 DVI Anschlüsse + Displayport zu haben.
Da ich eigentlich in der Zukunft plane 3 Monitore auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen zu haben, die NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 aber durchaus recht interessant aussieht als neue Graka, müsste ich sowas natürlich vorher klären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

mfg caps


----------



## Arosk (23. Juli 2010)

2 Anschlüsse, 2 Monitore.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Juli 2010)

3 Screens gibts bei Nvidia nur per SLI oder per Tripple Head to Go. Die GTX460 wird diese gigantische Auflösung allerdings nur begrenzt bewältigen können. Sind immerhin 5760x1080 Pixel, wenn du 3 FullHD Monitore verwendest.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Juli 2010)

Jo das mit dem Triplehead to Go hab ich mir auch ganz kurz überlegt.
Nur wenn man das als Aufpreis rechnet auf eine 460 ist man dann auch ganz schnell bei dem Preis einer 5790 die dann auch 3 Monitore kann.
Und einige Karten haben 3 Anschlüsse.
2*DVI+Minidp. Daher hab ich halt gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich weiß nicht wie das Ding innen verdrahtet ist.


----------



## Kyragan (23. Juli 2010)

Mini-HDMI btw. Du hast halt 3 Anschlüsse aber die Karte kommuniziert nur mit 2en gleichzeitig. Nvidia schreibt für ein drittes Display SLI zwingend vor. Einerseits ist es ein entscheidender Nachteil, wenn man mal GTX480/470 gegen die Top Radeons stellt andererseits sind mit nem SLI-Setup auch bei derart hohen Auflösungen hohe Framerates bei hohen Qualitätseinstellungen möglich,


----------



## Caps-lock (25. Juli 2010)

Sehr beeindruckend ^^ Man bekommt für den Preis von dem Tripleding2go locker eine GTX 460.
Also wäre dann eine Option 2 mal die GTX 460 in ein MSI 790FX-GD70  zu stecken.

Gibts die Probleme mit den Mikrorucklern eigentlich noch bei SLI ?


----------



## Jokxer (25. Juli 2010)

jo


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Juli 2010)

Ja die gibt es. Ist allerdings bei nVidia geringer als bei ATI. Bei hohen FPS ist es aber auch meist gar nicht mehr sichtbar.


----------

